# Sluggish performance on my 06



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

I just bought an 06 automatic with 13000 miles. I picked it up in Illinois and it ran like a champ. Right off the dealership floor it scratched 2nd and chirped in 3rd. I get this thing home to Colorado and it seems to be very sluggish, I took it to Nebraska to visit some friends and it ran awesome again, back to Colorado and again it was sluggish. I had the local gm dealership in my hometown in Nebraska run a good maintenance on it and they even put it on the scan tool and they told me that it was running like it would have right off the assembly line. Im thinking its the altitude up here in Colorado, im at 4500 feet and when i take it up to the mountains i find myself really pressing the pedal to get it to move( it moves but its not nearly as snappy). The only modification to the car that i know of is either a cat back or axle back exhaust, other than that its all stock. Does anyone think i should have it proffesionally tuned for the altitude or leave it alone. I have next to 0 experience working on cars and am just worried.:willy:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Tune it. Colorado has a great local GTO group, knowledge base and an excellent tuner. Hate to point you outside of here, but hop onto LS1GTO.com and check out the regional forum and ask your questions there. Must have thick skin because people there like to play with "newbies".


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks BW. :cheers


----------

